# 06/25 Raw Discussion Thread: Can Rollins Get His Title Back?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Valley View Casino Center, San Diego, CA*​


> One week after Dolph Ziggler shockingly defeated Seth Rollins to become a six-time Intercontinental Champion, The Architect is invoking his rematch clause. Can the newly former champion regain the title he fought so hard to defend?











*Seth Rollins battles Dolph Ziggler in Intercontinental Championship rematch*​


> After answering Seth Rollins’ Intercontinental Championship Open Challenge, Dolph Ziggler unseated The Architect to capture the Intercontinental Championship — thanks in no small part to an assist from his imposing accomplice, Drew McIntyre, as well as two handfuls of tights.
> 
> Rollins immediately invoked his rematch clause and will face the aggressive Ziggler in a title bout on Raw. Can Rollins become Team Red’s fighting champion once more?











*Who else will battle to become Brock Lesnar’s next challenger?*​


> This past Monday night, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle revealed that there would be a multi-person match at WWE Extreme Rules, with the winner going on to challenge Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship.
> 
> Thus far, Roman Reigns and Bobby Lashley have been named as competitors in this mysterious match-up, with more Superstars yet to be revealed.
> 
> Who will be next to enter the fray?











*What does Nia Jax have planned for Alexa Bliss?*​


> Ronda Rousey’s frustration after Alexa Bliss cost her the Raw Women’s Championship at WWE Money in the Bank by cashing in her contract and winning the title resulted in a rampage that earned The Baddest Woman on the Planet a 30-day suspension from Raw.
> 
> Nia Jax, meanwhile, is recovering from Little Miss Bliss’ briefcase-assisted onslaught in preparation for her rematch against her former best friend at WWE Extreme Rules.
> 
> Will The Irresistible Force knock The Goddess off her pedestal before that showdown?











*KO and The Constable forge powerful alliance*​


> Kevin Owens and Constable Baron Corbin defeated the seemingly unstoppable team of “Mr. Monster in the Bank” Braun Strowman and Finn Bálor in this past Monday night’s main event.
> 
> Neither Bálor nor The Monster Among Men are known to take losses lightly — especially when it comes to Superstars like KO and Corbin. Will the unexpected allies retaliate on Raw in San Diego?











*Where do Sasha Banks and Bayley go from here?*​


> Sasha Banks and Bayley are friends no more. After failing to get on the same page during their tag team loss to The Riott Squad, the former besties brawled in the locker room area, and when The Boss sped away in her car, leaving The Huggable One fuming in the parking lot, it was clear that months of tension between the longtime friends had reached a boiling point.
> 
> Now that it seems like they won’t be working out their differences, is another physical confrontation inevitable?
> 
> Don’t miss Monday Night Raw live at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I see Rollins losing his rematch (Drew probably interferes) and then being added to the #1 contender's match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth won't take it back. He'll get added to the #1 contender's match and we shall see if he can win it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth the only interesting thing on Raw yet again.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins probably will win the IC title back on Monday because of the 50/50 booking. If they were smart they would wait till Extreme Rules or even SummerSlam. We'll see.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How nice would it be if we could have multiple interesting stories throughout the entire show? Not asking for perfection or even greatness, but some effort for everybody would be nice.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> *Who else will battle to become Brock Lesnar’s next challenger?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is that Alexa/Nia stuff on Twitter real or BS? Guessing BS, right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> Is that Alexa/Nia stuff on Twitter real or BS? Guessing BS, right?


Only saw something about Nia making a comment about Alexa's tattoo. Is there anything else?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Braun..only reason to watch WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Only saw something about Nia making a comment about Alexa's tattoo. Is there anything else?


Just that and that Alexa is liking tweets about her tattoo and calling Nia a POS (basically).


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the hell are they sticking Braun with Finn? Annoying filler garbage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I for sure hope they don't do a Roman/Lashley thing. After that disaster mic work last week and how I'm completely uninterested in either of 'em, that would be a waste of my network subscription. 

The rest doesn't sound so hot either. I don't care one inkling for that Sasha/Bayley crap and Braun is starting to get on my nerves too. Stop putting him in Tag Team stuff with no clear reason. Since when were he and Grin Balor buddies anyways? Same with anything involving Dolph. That guy is just a black hole that sucks up anything interesting. Only thing semi interesting for me is what Corbin will do next to annoy the crap outta people. 

Guess I'll just watch it on mute and fast forward in the background.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Could be an interesting show. I want to know who else is in the number one contender's match, I'll be interested in who helps Seth in his match and if that's setting up a feud with Drew and Dolph, and the Sasha/ Bayley stuff could be interesting as look as they're not still involved with the Riott Squad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta think Dolph wins. No Ronda pretty much kills my interest in the women. Hopefully they get the #1 Contender's match fleshed out more. Would be buce if Brock showed, but highly unlikely.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Cannot believe i want Seth to win a match, but when fucking Ziggler is the alternative, I'll go with him in a heartbeat


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin and KO being a thing makes me happeh.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I honestly think WWE watches my posts to give me reasons not to watch this live.
No Ronda? Pass.
Putting Braun with that pretty boy wannabe pretty boy? Pass.


How about you fire Elias and I can skip RAW completely


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Braun still meandering even after winning the briefcase instead of calling out Brock to kill his ass.

Sasha/Bayley nonsense. No one cares anymore.

Alexa/Nia feud still continuing.

Once again, Seth and maybe Drew provide the only compelling reasons to watch. And with the UK tournament today, you have to think you'll be exhausted by 8 PM.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Have a stipulation added to the Seth/Adolph rematch, indicating that the winner will also be added to the #1 contender’s match at Extreme Rules. Have Seth win and pull double duty at ER, having to defend the IC title against Dolph again, as well.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

On Ronda, do you not see her doing the 'bought a ticket, I'm here as a fan' spiel? Or at least trash something backstage or at the PC in a vignette? I just can't see her not appearing for 30 days after going Stone Cold Steve Austin with her last week.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Doubt it until the last week she'll make an appearance. I imagine she'll either show up on the Monday before ER or else just show up at ER with the ticket.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins and Dolph Ziggler are both going to deliver another good match together :drose

I'll be cool with either winner. I'm looking forward to it. :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Meh


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't wait to wake up again to find out JJ still hasn't returned. :mj2




RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbin and KO being a thing makes me happeh.


I don't even like Corbin that much but your signature is legendary

Constable Corbin :drose


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

Interested to see how they go about the Roman-Lashley situation. Oh, and I hope Dolph retains..he's definitely a much better champ.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't remember the last time someone said "I am looking forward to this RAW". The Shake up? the RAW after Mania? the 25th Anniversary? It sure has been a while.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

The Goddess will look amazing as usual! And hopefully Sasha will be the NXT bitch we all fell for, because she is NOT working as a face!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Give any sane non-wrestling viewer that RAW preview Text, and tell him that company employs two dozen writers with TV experience.



> KO and The Constable forge powerful alliance


Dude ....


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Should be a good show tonight, wonder who we see added to that 6 pack challenge match for Extreme Rules.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

tducey said:


> Should be a good show tonight


LOL


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fuck this shit im going to catch up on westworld


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's closing in on 2 months since I've watched an episode of RAW live, starting to wonder if they are even capable of building enough interest to get me to watch again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mango13 said:


> It's closing in on 2 months since I've watched an episode of RAW live, starting to wonder if they are even capable of building enough interest to get me to watch again.


As bad as Raw is creatively, it's the people on the show that are making me not watch, plus the lack of a world title. The people I like on Raw have been utterly destroyed, or are gone, other than Braun, but I really don't like him enough to watch just for him. The show is focused around dead weight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Watching for Seth, Roman, Drew and Finn as usual. I don't expect Seth to win the IC title back, but stranger things have happened :lol

WWE also ruined the UK tournament for me, so I won't even bother to watch it right now. I'll leave it till later when I'm bored.


----------



## tylerbater (Apr 21, 2018)

In for Seth I guess. Not much else to get excited about for me.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a good feeling there's gonna be a ten bell salute


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> fuck this shit im going to catch up on westworld


I'm going to catch up on retro Nitro.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Seth and Elias and Drew are the only reasons to watch RAW...

Bryan is the only reason to watch Smackdown...

I can't wait for Dean's return so there is one more reason to watch whatever show he returns to, until the excitement from his return wears off (should take about two weeks) as Vince resumes wasting him with the retarded for 4 year olds LOONATIK FRINJ gimmick


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

20 minutes until showtime, and 7 people in this thread. So popular.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really, they're not gonna say shit about Vaders death?!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

tducey said:


> Should be a good show tonight, wonder who we see added to that 6 pack challenge match for Extreme Rules.












already regretting tuning into raw


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

wtf happened to jojo? she got chunky


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking Roman......


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Kurt Angle wearing these under his suit?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We have no TV signal due to bad weather so I might miss parts of this, bleh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE BIG DOG said:


> wtf happened to jojo? she got chunky


She got more THICC, you mean.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Really, they're not gonna say shit about Vaders death?!


No pic. No bell toll. Nada.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My boy!!!!!!!!!!!:reigns2


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> No pic. No bell toll. Nada.


There was a pic.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Kurt Angle opens show, blah blah blah Roman comes out “I want my universal title match” blah blah blah God I’m so bored of this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Already not a good start


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman needs to keep the beard. Suits him well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Think that's the biggest pop Bobby's gotten since coming back thus far..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> No pic. No bell toll. Nada.




I saw Vader's pic as RAW began. :draper2


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh God that lisp it burns my ears


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bobby Lashley looks like a grey alien that's juicing

Like really what's up his with eyes why does he got bug-eyes this week his eyes didn't bulge so much last week


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> There was a pic.


Really? I didn’t see it in my stream. My mistake.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This thread is dead as fuck


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Lesley looks like a TMNT.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

THE BIG DOG said:


> wtf happened to jojo? she got chunky


She's dating Bray Wyatt so it makes sense...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whenever Lashley's music hits...I'm still like "wait who's this?".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey, Lashley did really good in the MMA world.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The mic is more dangerous in Lashley's hand than Punk's.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

When the hell was Lashley ever in the main event of WM? He had a dumb gimmick match against Umaga with Vince's hair on the line but thats it, and it wasn't the main event.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well I picked up a 15 pack of beer for tonight, hopefully that'll get me through the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"I'm here every single week..."

Eh...not so sure about that..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol what

check my resumé

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just can't take Lashley seriously when he talks. He sounds like such a dork.:mj4


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Roman needs to keep the beard. Suits him well.


He looks pretty tubby though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No multi-man match at ER.

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock doesn't care about anything blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lashley dropping that truth nuke on borman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Already canceled the match? :heston


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lashley bringing that fire

slow sleepy fire

but fire


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

maybe the rumors are true and Brock is not going to be at Summerslam.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

If only they made this Lashley's first feud instead of that terrible sister angle...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look tag match, fuck this bollocks


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kurt's face when The Revival came out 

"These fucking jobbers again" :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuck off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg AGAIN? Didn't we do this same shit last week with Revival interrupting them and leading to a tag match?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bobby Lashley, the voice of the voiceless. :trips8


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

...again?

we're doing this shit... AGAIN?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> He looks pretty tubby though.


Lol, yeah a little. But yeah, I thought it looked pretty great when it was longer. Needs to keep growing it out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, didn't this same exact tag match take place just last week?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those geeks sure like to be punching bags. To think they were the best tag team in the world 2 years ago


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I'll never understand the logic of, "Hey two guys are beefing in the ring, let's go out and make them work together against us."


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

crowd already bored to tears.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

seriously...this match again. Creative ain't very creative.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“I don’t have a match at extreme rules, you don’t have a match at extreme rules. So why don’t we do it right here right now?” 

NONE of that makes sense.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well cole,, how can they co exist, well just like the other week maybe


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This show is a mess...wtf?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So same match as last week? Surely there must be some fuckery coming.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Absolutely brutal mic segment by 4 men who should be seen and not heard. fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ROLLINS said:


> Wait, didn't this same exact tag match take place just last week?


Yes, and the lead up to it happened exactly the same, Revival came out interrupting them while they was in a heated exchange.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

This shit never ends. :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Déjà vu.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is this a rerun episode?


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

why are seeing the same match from last week


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

vince doesnt remember what happened last week that's why the EXACT SAME SHIT happens raw after raw after raw

happens ALL THE TIME now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Yes, and the lead up to it happened exactly the same, Revival came out interrupting them while they was in a heated exchange.


Incredible.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole "How can these two co exist after what we just saw between them?" Um easily as evidence from last week when they defeated them in the exact same match and setup.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

#cardsubjecttochange @ the ER multi man match being changed lmao!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Vince must have forgotten they did this last week. :grin2:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

People actually surpirsed that they are repeating last weeks storyline. unk2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> When the hell was Lashley ever in the main event of WM? He had a dumb gimmick match against Umaga with Vince's hair on the line but thats it, and it wasn't the main event.


 it was sold as one of the main events


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Some say Lashley's headband keeps his brain from expanding and having him become some sort of highly evolved alien lifeform.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thread dead af, my Twitter timeline dead af, no one watches this shit these days lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

At least the Rollins/Ziggler rematch makes sense.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

monday night rematch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE at least used to try in the month of June in the past. Used to be one of the more fun months of the year. What happened? This month 20 years ago we were getting ready for the Mankind/Taker HIAC match. Now, look where we are. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is "electrified". :reigns2


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait...what in the hell just happened? Last week we were all about some multi-man match at Extreme Rules and now Kurt says "Oh just kidding" nobody has a clue what is going on for this PPV in 3 weeks? I mean, I'm used to the show being a bit stale but haven't seen it come off as such an unorganized mess as what this opening segment was. Wow.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Revival are officially jobbers to the stars now, not even in the tag division anymore, just two geeks that come out and put over the top stars.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I think this is the most dead I've seen this thread since I've been here


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Really didnt need to see The Revival again this week. They better push Lashley to the main events, that man is a beast.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Imagine losing a promo battle with Bobby Lashley. #TheGuy


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

We've got the same tag match complete with heated promo and interruption & Bayley/Sasha snail's pace progression bullshit, Alexa/Nia rehash?! #saveusrollinsziggler


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let me guess...Roman will tag himself in and do the delayed suplex for the win.

Who writes this shit? Random monkey in a zoo?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Send Revival back down. There is no purpose for them to be jobbers on RAW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This is the only way Vince knows how to book a feud between two faces i beleive, just have them be forced to tag together against heel teams but show tension between them.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The Revival are better off showing up at All In.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

How can I take this match seriopusly when I know that either Lashley or Roman can beat both members of the Revival by themselves?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE has basically no tag division to speak of on the main roster. So, instead of using Revival as one of the teams to build around, let's just job them out every week in meaningless matches.

Why even bother having tag titles at this point?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think I'd better look for something else to watch. Something more entertaining...test patterns sounds about right.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah i get it, roman is on the outside, lashley sets up for the pin, roman tags in and spears or superman punches his way to a win with lashley looking angry, same as last week but with the roles reversed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bet Seth gets a better reaction than this match. :Cocky


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

From The Revival vs.#DIY to this. fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Thread dead af, my Twitter timeline dead af, no one watches this shit these days lol


That peyton photo is magnificent :sodone


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank god for commercials. Dominos- We think ketchup on cardboard is as good as any gourmet pizza...


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Send Revival back down. There is no purpose for them to be jobbers on RAW.


they're boring.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

DIY carried the Revival in NXT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope they give Rollins/Ziggler 30 minutes, the more the merrier, this show seems that is gonna be awful besides that.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Pronk255 said:


> they're boring.


If they were booked right, you'd be proven wrong.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

PIzza Hut-We forgot how to make pizza good around 1990 and have lost ground since.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can the Rollins/Ziggler match start already.. Literally the only thing I'm wanting to watch on this show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, that is one small ass arena and there are parts of the upper tier blacked out. Yeesh.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Roman with a pretty nice promo there

:bjpenn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This company amazes me. Complete coasting it. Starts the show identical to last week. Horrible decision as many will change channel thinking it may be a taped show. Even so, you're putting two men, Lashley and Reigns who hardly get any noise with a pair of heels who get crickets, producing a lackluster clusterfuck. Yeah we know Roman and Lashley wont get along. Theres way better ways to further this angle for fucks sake! fpalm


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Legit thought I put last weeks episode on from my DVR. :tenay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> From The Revival vs.#DIY to this. fpalm


Vince would have Lashley and Roman squash the former DIY.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> That peyton photo is magnificent :sodone


Yeah, it is, hopefully the first of many bikini pics this summer. Here it is full size, not like there is anything better on RAW atm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And ...this is supposed to keep me awake how? They could make better matchups randomly pulling names out of a hat...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> WWE has basically no tag division to speak of on the main roster. So, instead of using Revival as one of the teams to build around, let's just job them out every week in meaningless matches.
> 
> Why even bother having tag titles at this point?


The B Team is the #1 contender. Can't be having more than 1 feud at a time in the tag division to make things interesting of course. :vince5


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here it comes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do they not realize how badly this buries Revival? That they're this supposed top team and experts in tag team wrestling, yet they constantly lose to two singles wrestlers that hate each other.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So the multiman match was cancelled? What the hell?

God forbid we have a semi-intriguing number one contenders match fp.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very inauspicious opening to RAW. It's like they are trying even less with the new tv deal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope my TV signal comes back before Seth’s match. It’s been down for half an hour now but at least my live stream is working :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This company.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE REVIVAL :mark :mark


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swerve.:done


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Holy shit :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trying to get Lashley over by making Roman somehow even more hate-able.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

well at least they had the right fucking finish this week


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thats a pleasant surprise.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The unpossible just happened! lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This company is something else with their booking.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i knew the set up was coming but i didn't think they have revival pin the TUCCFOTC


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Surprise!...still don't give 2 shits in a popsickle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman pinned clean. :trips8


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

PUSH. THE. REVIVAL.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, that made no sense.. Not predictable, but no one wins in this decision..


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:rusevyes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also I missed the very start of the show while looking for a live stream. Did Kurt say why that multi man match wasn’t happening?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Right team won....finally!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

That opening segment was like it had two different writers who didn't get their shit together. What kind of sense does it make for Kurt to have just announced to Bobby that he'll have no match to be Brock's number one contender because of Brock's contract disputes, for Lashey to then reply that Brock would show up if Brock knew there was a legit guy like him to compete against? How do you get the continuity messed up that quickly?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LMAO, Dash Wilder pinned Roman Reigns. That's Hurricane beating The Rock levels of shocking


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also I missed the very start of the show while looking for a live stream. Did Kurt say why that multi man match wasn’t happening?


Apparently. Can't have the Universal Title picture actually be interesting or anything.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also I missed the very start of the show while looking for a live stream. Did Kurt say why that multi man match wasn’t happening?


Correct


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also I missed the very start of the show while looking for a live stream. Did Kurt say why that multi man match wasn’t happening?


Yep. He said Brock had something in his contract where either he doesn't have to defend the title at SS or the ER match isn't happening, something weird that made no sense. But he did say the Multi-Man match is no more, and he's taking Reigns vs. Lashley at ER "under advisement."


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> LMAO, Dash Wilder pinned Roman Reigns. That's Hurricane beating The Rock levels of shocking


Unfortunately far less entertaining. Hollywood Rock was the GOAT heel.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dear friend bill

bill shakespeare


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No seriously...what...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt sounds likes he's saying Mean Jean, when he says B Team. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They still haven't fixed this atrocious duel entrance music. It's still cut and paste together... JFC hire Jim Johnston back


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Matt sounds likes he's saying Mean Jean, when he says B Team. :lol


MEAN GENE?! 

:mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Such a shame Bray Wyatt is fat


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pinned by a jobber lmfao, is this for sympathy?

Makes no sense :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Is Mysterio ever actually going to come back to WWE or what?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice pop for Matt when he came out


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol can MAGGLE at least try to make it less apparent that he's waiting for vince to tell him what words to use through his earpiece, one word at a time?

bray wyatt... one of the most... eccentric... peculiar... blah... blah... blah...

just so cringe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW's tag division is the worst I've ever seen it and I've been watching a really long time.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Such a shame Bray Wyatt is fat


He would still suck either way.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Unfortunately far less entertaining. Hollywood Rock was the GOAT heel.


And Hurricane was a very underrated comedy act


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

At least the UK Tournament is not an “eliminator”.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

It was werid see Bo imitate Bray last week

I hope they will be Tag Team later on


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are we watching last weeks RAW, like wtf.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok seriously what the fuck is this?!?!? SAME SHIT AS LAST WEEK. LISTEN TO the CRICKETS


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the b team is becoming my guilty pleasure


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The coughing :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys seriously what the fuck is this shit. Same two segments like last week??? WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK? Then you also have a rematch with Seth and Dolph??


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Jesus :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE has to run everything into the ground.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

When are they going to release their theme song


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Someone literally just copied and pasted last week’s set list/schedule for Raw for this week, and not a single person in WWE noticed


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Must say, I'm loving the act of the B-Team. They are actually comedic and funny unlike most of WWE's act.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show is exactly last weeks.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What in the actual botchy fuck?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Since there's no #1 contender's match, maybe Seth wins the IC title back.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who the fuck books these endings? Seriously a half retarded monkey?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm out


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I swear, Coach’s commentary is like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh God, this actually is gonna make it all the way to Extreme Rules? I thought they were going to give this away in a random RAW since no one cares


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok its official today is last week's show with basically a diff ending. SO ROLLINS WINS? lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AOP Finally.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Smackdown Live is much better than this.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I swear, Coach’s commentary is like nails on a chalkboard


He is terrible. I prefer Booker T...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It’s Bizarro World’s RAW. :beckylol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Speaking of tag teams...AOP are finally around again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow a AOP appearance. Haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, these boring fucks are alive.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I long for the day Bayley learns a new facial expression


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

No they are not Titus, keep killing them AOP


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

In related news..C Span is doing a congressional hearing on crop subsidies.

And Raw wants an emmy ...for this?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just when you thought RAW couldn't get more boring, here comes the never ending Sasha and Bayley saga.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont tell me she is making her own "LIST" :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rest in peace AOP, i seriously hate this fucking company at times, thank christ for nxt


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh hey, AOP, they are still alive


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Yknow what happens Authors of Pain... when you debut on the main roster and instantly become jobbers? Yknow what happens? .... Authors of Pain..... YOU JUST MADE DA LIIISSSTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> In related news..C Span is doing a congressional hearing on crop subsidies.
> 
> And Raw wants an emmy ...for this?


That sounds exciting, but I'm in the middle of a docu-series about paint drying..


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

They want an Emmy.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

HOLY SHIT, THE AOP ARE ALIVE! DID VINCE HIT HIS HEAD?!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Therapy said:


> That sounds exciting, but I'm in the middle of a docu-series about paint drying..


But later there will be a Anthology of rocks eroding.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't forget! We also have Alexa Bliss tonight but....LIVE!...because she's not live any other week....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Imagine if other tv shows did this shit, where they just have the same exact thing happen in every episode with small changes, they'd be cancelled in a heartbeat.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

whoa another tag match where the 2 don't get along. creative, I tell you!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WTF is going on, AOP and Alicia Fox have been let out of the hiding closet.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Kurt, Sasha hates Bayley, give it up!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every time Bayley & Sasha team up, they always be going against the Riot Squad :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random Alicia Fox appearance.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seeing Alicia Fox back is my favourite part of RAW so far.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol another tag team match where Sasha and Bayley push each other and call it a feud.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow I forgot all about AOP.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bayley teaming up with Sasha again? Yet another recycled item from last week.

Damn look at these two jobbers!!! :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WHO CARES? :sasha3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AOP facing these jobbers. :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BarrettBarrage said:


> They want an Emmy.


:maury


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they want a emmy, tough shit you need a enema instead you cunts


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

The B-Team do Hardy and Wyatt's gimmick better than Hardy and Wyatt do it. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck would Kurt bother making them tag? They was beating the hell outta each other last week and Sasha said shes done with her, yet Kurt "I'm giving you two one last chance to be friends" lol wut?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, that was fucking pointless..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Ellering, No buys. Nice jobbers they're facing though. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Random short haired Alicia FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! return

Sasha and Bayley teaming up again fpalm, with that geek Ember Moon fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These jobbers :HA


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Why would anyone back down to (eternal jobbers) Titus Worldwide?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You're doing a shit job then Kurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AOP shouldn't back down from these smiling jobbers.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sasha pushes Bayley and Bayley says "Don't push me, push a push-pop!"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, it is, hopefully the first of many bikini pics this summer. Here it is full size, not like there is anything better on RAW atm


wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Somewhere Teddy Long is loving this RAW with all these tag team matches playas!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor with the best reaction so far. @LadyOfWinterfell ;


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Alright now, this is basically a reverse of last week...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Corbin speaking the truth about Kurt's dumb decisions "Are you just determined to see how many teams you can get to implode?" Lol Kurt's response "I'm just doing everything Stephanie wants me to making this the best show possible" ok Kurt sure thing making retarded tag matches with people that dislike each other teaming up sure is exciting!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA...Check please!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm guessing Ronda won't be here tonight. :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This show is atrocious man. God damn.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok so I'm fairly certain that tonight's main event is gonna be someone going ONE ON ONE WITH THE UNDAH-TAKAH!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

My god this Raw is bad.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

These Tag Teams are going to be a hoot tonight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they promoting "Alexa Bliss LIVE" as if its some rare thing that shes on raw live?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, this is getting bizzarely stupid. Oh, let's do yet another match from last week but switch partners....It's official, the creative team is Tweedledum and Tweedledee.

I...can't. I can't even make it to the halfway point. Good night guys, do yourselves a favor and abandon this before you get first degree brain slaughter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is REWIND continues. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a difference, in NXT AOP never back down from a fight, hell, I remember one time they were handcuffed to the barricade and they brought the barricade with them.

Balor burying the fuck out of Corbin :lmao

KO and Braun vs Corbin and Balor? This show doesn't make any sense


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm trying, but i can't watch this shit any longer, please for the love of things god, make NJPW get on american networks


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Random Alicia Fox appeared earlier and now a random Mickie James


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

This Alexa Bliss Live segment is going to suck! I expect it to be brutal! No one wants another ten minute promo where she plays the victim.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHY IS MICKIE JAMES RANDOMLY BACK WITH BLISS. WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mickie James is back too...gonna be another tag match...I think.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mickie back randomly, too.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm willing to bet Ronda will be sitting in the crowd for this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

random mickie james return to be alexa's sidekick :draper2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd love it if Alicia Fox beat Alexa Bliss lmao! Mickie just randomly strolling back out with her though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The procession of talentless fucks continues.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> WHY IS MICKIE JAMES RANDOMLY BACK WITH BLISS. WHAT. THE. FUCK.


They never had falling out, Mickie was a part of the Nia Jax feud too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Inb4 Alexa cuts a promo, Nia interrupts and then we have Mickie vs Nia


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

As bad as this RAW is, the crowd is really hot tonight.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> WHY IS MICKIE JAMES RANDOMLY BACK WITH BLISS. WHAT. THE. FUCK.


This sucks!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> WHY IS MICKIE JAMES RANDOMLY BACK WITH BLISS. WHAT. THE. FUCK.


Theres just no rhyme or reason to this show anymore man, nothing on it makes any kind of sense. 

And i'm just about to the point where i'm gonna stop watching it live and just watch it online days later and skim through it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enough with the recaps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda wants to do some dwarf tossing.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I wonder if deep down Mickie is just as confused about her character as we are


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

In WWE, everyday is groundhogs day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa looking good as always, though.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You have to TRY to make a pro wrestling show this bad. This has to be intentional.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can they just get to Seth vs Ziggler so i can turn this off already and play Overwatch?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa just described herself. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can somebody please interrupt this?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Can somebody please interrupt this?


The only thing that could make this any better is if they both started making out and groping each other


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That heat though.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Alexa is good on mic some people say...nope she's fucking boring.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

#savemefox


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Idk about you guys but im not having any issues with mickie being on my tv


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nattie...?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish the Iiconics scripts somewhat similar to this, not the best, but at least they sound like normal people and they don't make fool of themselves.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yet another crappy segment. :sodone


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

A wild Natalya appears, as well


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haven't heard a pop like that for Natayla in I don't know how long.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Natalia looking nice


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn...Nattie looking good tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Can somebody please interrupt this?


You just had to ask didn't you, now we have fucking Nattie out there

GOOD JOB


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Either she's wearing too much makeup or had some plastic surgery done.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Carmella n Alexxa would have epic heat together as a duo lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Natalya older than most of the girls but looking better than most of them too. #flawlesshart


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Accoding to Nia, she apparently does "SUCK" :curry2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

And now Nia returns as a face. I honestly don’t even know what’s happening anymore :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Natalya got some work done


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wait i am utterly confused, WHAT the actual fuck


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wtf is up with Nattie's face? Botox?


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Nattie sucks.

Nia is a face this week I guess?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Thread dead af, my Twitter timeline dead af, no one watches this shit these days lol


Just figuring that now!? This thread would get over 200+ pages before the show started. Now Raw thread can barely make 100 *after* the show ended



Mainboy said:


> That peyton photo is magnificent :sodone


Its the girl. Its always the girl


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nia is back.. :lol They act like she just returned from a 13 month debilitating injury..


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This show has been...weird.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia is a face again.

:trips8


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Nattie is a pretty gal


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Now we see proof that having Ronda makes the Women's Division that much more tolerable. Hopefully they have a good match at Extreme Rules, but I still don't think Ronda wins the belt. She'll get f'd over again.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

So i hear they want an emmy for running the show like this..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When did Nia stop being a big fat bully? :trolldog


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EMGESP said:


> Either she's wearing too much makeup or had some plastic surgery done.


Well just like every other woman on the roster its too much makeup, they literally apply like 50 pounds of makeup to every woman on the roster i believe, they have a terrible fucking makeup crew. 

Paige practically looked like a clown when she first came back.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I miss Nikki Bella. She was awesome.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

the_hound said:


> wait i am utterly confused, WHAT the actual fuck


Perfect reaction to WWE


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nia is a babyface again. LOL She is the Big Show's daughter.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> This show has been...weird.


I have no clue what in the fuck is going on anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> This show has been...weird.


It sure has. Nia is back all goggley faceish...Also, now you have Bruan wanting to be friends with Owens lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And people make fun of past eras?

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gotta agree with Alexa, when you are over 35 and post everything on social media, that's kinda sad.

That being said, I wish Peyton posted more :grin2:


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Micky James is so random


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So they're going to show us how she took over a match, despite, never showing the audience how the match even started....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Save this show, Seth. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Save this show, Seth. :mark


You know I love Seth; but I don't think a returning Steve Austin, Rock, and HBK could save this shit. :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay Natty has clearly had some work done. Her cheeks look ridiculous.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa working stiff. :curry2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

NOT A SINGLE ONE OF THOSE FLIPPITY MOVE HIT.. Alexa is fucking awful..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So we have Natalya - who turned face when coming to Raw, was supposed to turn heel on Ronda but didn’t.

Nia, who was a heel who turned face, then momentarily turned heel for like a week or two in her feud with Ronda and now she’s back as a face

And Mickie James, who randomly flips back and forth for no reason.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> You know I love Seth; but I don't think a returning Steve Austin, Rock, and HBK could save this shit. :lol


To think it's not even half over yet. :shocked:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> NOT A SINGLE ONE OF THOSE FLIPPITY MOVE HIT.. Alexa is fucking awful..


I noticed that, too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Gotta agree with Alexa, when you are over 35 and post everything on social media, that's kinda sad.
> 
> That being said, I wish Peyton posted more :grin2:


It really is, and i'm willing to bet 80% of Natalya's Instagram and twitter is about her fucking cats. I imagine everytime one of them licks their paws or lays down she's filming it or taking pictures of it.

Her fucking obsession with cats is really weird, bet she tucks her cats into bed at night and treats them like actual children, fucking weirdo. I bet if one of them dies she'd rent out a funeral home and hold a service for it.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Therapy said:


> NOT A SINGLE ONE OF THOSE FLIPPITY MOVE HIT.. Alexa is fucking awful..


They did..


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

:fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man the WWE really has no issues making their Champions look pathetic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> To think it's not even half over yet. :shocked:


Ugh. Don't remind me. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Natalia is #1 contender now??? :hmm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Can we please just have the IC Title match and then end Raw early? Please?


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Is Nia Jax a face again?

Woman Big Show.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I wonder if those phantom splashes from Alexa will lead to another Bliss Hole Theory.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa treated like the jobber she is. @LadyOfWinterfell ;


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ROLLINS said:


> You know I love Seth; but I don't think a returning Steve Austin, Rock, and HBK could save this shit. :lol


Eddie and Owen rising from the grave couldn't save RAW


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

HHH take power and save us please.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I pray this is only a transitional reign for Alexa


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ambrose returns tonight
hey cole, stop ignoring the fact Rollins rolled up the guy using his tights


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i kinda miss the days of Austin, Rock, NWO...fuck...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:suckit :suckit :suckit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, Nattie will get a title match or nah?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charly :book


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Solid promo by Seth :eva2

And the idiots say he can't talk :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It was stupid having Alexa make fun of Total Divas considering she used to be on it...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Can we please just have the IC Title match and then end Raw early? Please?


YESS, only reason im still watching


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew gonna cause a DQ.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cole was like "If Natalya wins tonight could that mean a possible title shot against Alexa" Natalya won so....?!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It was stupid having Alexa make fun of Total Divas considering she used to be on it...


You know better Girl.. Setting your expectations that high to have anything on this show make any sense is always going to lead to disappointment.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Alexa treated like the jobber she is. @LadyOfWinterfell ;


Alexa did a good service putting over the inferior Natalya.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd love someone to tally up the amount of times Sasha and Bayley have faced Riot Squad and Absolution over the last year, its gotta be up in the 50's at least.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky couldn't even win the Special Olympics. :sadbecky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth has another new shirt? I can’t keep up :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why is Mojo with Becky, It should be Big Show

Mojo's a heel


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Alexa did a good service putting over the inferior Natalya.


You must be the new KellyKellyFan... Get used to being ignored. These gimmick accounts are terrible.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not digging what they are trying to do with the Riott Squad

Liv can fucking get it though :book


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth has another new shirt? I can’t keep up :lol


Right? It's getting crazy with how many new shirts he's gotten recently.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That moment when you realize that both men in the IC title match had (arguably) the 2 best MITB cash-ins in history :banderas


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Raw hasn't been good for ages but these past four weeks especially have been horrific, some of the worst shows they've ever put on.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Alexa did a good service putting over the inferior Natalya.


I still don't get why we just had a 26 year old Champion putting over 60 year old Nattie, but I guess so.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

She's so punk rock guiz because her tongue is blue!!! Right guys? So hardcore right guys???!!! Guys??? Hello? Guys??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Great, not only is Bayley and Sasha continuing with the frenemies stuff, now Ember will be caught into the crossfire. Can one of these two just finally lose their shit already?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nothing could be better than he Summer of Shanti.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Therapy said:


> You must be the new KellyKellyFan... Get used to being ignored. These gimmick accounts are terrible.


I'm no gimmick. I know who the superior talent is. It's Alexa. Superior mic skills, superior wrestler.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sasha's sour-ass face


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Sasha/Bayley stuff has been going of forever..


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Not even Bret's WCW run was booked worse than that dirt worst Bayley and Sasha story.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what does Sasha and Bayley being valuable to Raw have to do with them being best friends? I don't get Kurt's logic "You two are too valuable to Monday night raw you gotta get on the same page" why?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> I still don't get why we just had a 26 year old Champion putting over 60 year old Nattie, but I guess so.


Because Vince is tone deaf.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Therapy said:


> She's so punk rock guiz because her tongue is blue!!! Right guys? So hardcore right guys???!!! Guys??? Hello? Guys??



She got that by going down on a guy with blue balls. :trolldog


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ember Moon...da real MVP.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> I still don't get why we just had a 26 year old Champion putting over 60 year old Nattie, but I guess so.


Natalya is 36...will Alexa still be wrestling at 36? More than likely not....


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ember Moon has been by far the best thing about the Womens division since her debut.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> I'm no gimmick. I know who the superior talent is. It's Alexa. Superior mic skills, *superior wrestler*.


:heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These commercial breaks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ember is really short lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I watched the first episode of Lucha Underground season 4 recently. You all might want to do the same.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Cole: “it’s so flavorous and crispy. It’s flispy!”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> Natalya is 36...will Alexa still be wrestling at 36? More than likely not....


It's charitable to call that wrestling.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> :heston


Go ahead, be an idiot.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> Natalya is 36...will Alexa still be wrestling at 36? More than likely not....


I don't get your point, one is entering their prime, the other is clearly past it. Will Natty be wrestling at 46? Probably not.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Cole: “it’s so flavorous and crispy. It’s flispy!”


That's not MAGGLE, it's Vince

"FLISPY! HA! HA! SAY IT MAGGLE, SAY 'FLISPY'!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, that was a long commercial break.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I can never be invested into a multi tag match like I used to in the 2000s


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> It's charitable to call that wrestling.


I like to do my bit lol!

Natalya will probably still be wrestling rings around the Alexa's & Carmella's of the world at 46 lol!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spoilers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit.

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Seth vs Ziggler the main event? If so i aint waiting around for that, i'll catch it online later, it aint worth waiting through this much shit to get to it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BAYLEY

STOP BEATING A DEAD HORSE

STAHP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember when Sasha was over? :sasha3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy fuck.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley beating the fucking brakes out of Sasha :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fucking finally


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

go bayley!!!

this is awesome!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

These are some stiff lookin shots and bumps

If WWE women's rasslin looked like this all the time it would actually be good

The men's rasslin too come to that


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Bayley's the quiet kid that brings a gun to school one day.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:krillinholy fookin heel turn


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Remember when Sasha was over? :sasha3


:kurtcry3


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What the hell is with the women and that middle turnbuckle? It’s DEADLY to women


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley with that face turn. roud


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man, I thought I had a bad hairline...Sasha is unreal.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now THATS pro wrestling dammit.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"Im proud a you Bayley" 


:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Where was this Bayley at whenever she was feuding with Bliss last year. I like this side of her.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bayley crushes Sasha... crowd wanta more and chants for Bayley. Sasha is about as buried as you can get.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley needs to Uso up her gimmick with this attitude.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bayley heel finally? :hmm


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

And finally the crowd react to them :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Then they do their best to ruin it by playing Bayley's music :lmao


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Finally Bayley with that heel turn (?) . Whatever the case, nice segment with these 2 women


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Good God Bayley turned


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

First things first Bayley, get rid of that AWFUL teddy bear music


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> The mic is more dangerous in Lashley's hand than Punk's.


LMAO right. Lashley coming out nowhere with the jab and the uppercut.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The first well-done segment of the evening.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Let me know when you find Bayley? Where the fuck you think she is, she was walking up the ramp ten seconds ago!

Kurt going FULL RETARD fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice segment. Not worthy like six months of build but nice one. Crowd helps a lot. Very stupid to play Bayley's music, like she is beating the crap out of Sasha and they put her music like "yeah, this will stop her".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Bayley swear at Sasha? They blanked her :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

You go from the only high point of the night to these fucking assholes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have to admit that Sasha is over, as in she's done. :sasha3

When your opponent gets cheered for attacking you, it says a lot.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Himiko said:


> First things first Bayley, get rid of that AWFUL teddy bear music


And the hair style, the wrestling gear & the basic ass finisher!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bayley needs to be a heel. Drop the loud colors, wear black lol

As for Owens, maybe he can ditch his buddy Sammi for Brauuuuuuuuuun lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Every time he looks at me, he stares at me with his tongue hanging out and it looks like he wants to eat me."

- Kevin Owens 2018 :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No Way Jose vs Mojo Rawley...why does Vince hate us


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

What did Bayley say to Sasha? They censored it. I can't believe what just happened, i never thought i would see Bayley act like that but im glad she did, it's the first time ever i've enjoyed seeing her.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did Bayley swear at Sasha? They blanked her :lol




Bayley, the girl who couldn’t bring herself to use a kendo stick in a kendo stick match? I doubt it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO another fucking rematch with two jobbers Mojo and No Way Jose fpalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

DammitC said:


> "Every time he looks at me, he stares at me with his tongue hanging out and it looks like he wants to eat me."
> 
> - Kevin Owens 2018 :lmao




Alexa who? Kevin and Braun is the real Mixed Tag Match romance right here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give Bayley the title, she is the face that RAW needs. :bayley


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> And the hair style, the wrestling gear & the basic ass finisher!




Let’s just get rid of Bayley altogether and replace her with someone else. WWE will assume fans won’t notice


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did Bayley swear at Sasha? They blanked her :lol


I'm guessing that a fan swore.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am also aware that my live stream seems to be like a minute behind the actual broadcast :lol

(yes my TV signal is still down!)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami Zayn won't be back til next year, has only missed two weeks and I already miss him..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

107 minutes in and there has been exactly one good thing on RAW. :bjpenn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAMNIT, BAYLEY! MARRY ME!!!!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011423512785907712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011424050961190912


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Literally the longest build ever to a brawl segment.

:lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Sami Zayn won't be back til next year, has only missed two weeks and I already miss him..




I think he purposely rammed himself into a wall to break both shoulders to get out of that awful storyline with Lashley


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Those poor fans have had to sit and listen to No Way Jose that entire time...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I have to admit that Sasha is over, as in she's done. :sasha3
> 
> When your opponent gets cheered for attacking you, it says a lot.


A lot of that was self inflicted... and let’s be honest, she’s been boring since day one on the main roster. 

Love or hate Nia, Bliss, Ronda, Becky, Bayley, or Charlotte.... they’ve connected on a more regular basis. Sasha has never really connected ona personal level even in NXT.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rematches galore


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Bayley cant even make her Heel turn seem believable. She just seems so forced and uncomfortable when she has to do anything but wrestle.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn, whenever i hear the start of mojo's theme, for a split second i think eva marie's coming back.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is a glorified Heat match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I still love the crowd reaction to what should have been a Bayley heel turn. :heston


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can we just skip to part where the Adam Rose rip-off gets released? It would save time for a lot of segments.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol fuck me they're even redoing THIS MATCH? why? is it really that hard for them to come up with different matches from one week to the next?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I really hope this sticks for Bayley's Heel Turn

Next up Becky


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Why is this segment happening? Is this Vince torturing us for rejecting Roman?


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

show that pair of tits next to Todd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I think he purposely rammed himself into a wall to break both shoulders to get out of that awful storyline with Lashley


Literally the worst feud of the year.. No if's, and's or but's about it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well at least Mojo finally got rid of his babyface gear and got something more heelish, only took him 6 months after his heel turn to do it though....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Woman in the background in the yellow hat is hot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Todd is the bunny.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Should have told Todd, no way jose.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did Bayley swear at Sasha? They blanked her :lol


It looked like Bayley said "You ain't shit."


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Todd looks like a fat Steve Buscemi. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's just rehash last week but do it worse. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I have to admit, I'll take this Mojo over his spazzy ultimate warrior ripoff..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RAW sucks even more than usual.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"We want Todd!!" :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

lmfao at Angle sending her to counseling. He should suspend her like Ronda :kurt


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley going to counseling :HA


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

counseling ffs, i swear this company is way to much


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Todd more over than Jose

Becky gonna see Dr. Shelby


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stop talking and dragging the segment out Mojo :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What the fuck is Kurt rambling on about? 

Is RAW and the women's revolution dependent on Sasha and Bayley being BFFs?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Todd more over than Jose. :trips8


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Not sure why some think that was a heel turn for Bayley, the announcers clearly put it over as Bayley finally having enough of being stabbed in the back by Sasha and standing up to her, the whole arena was behind her cheering.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The most enjoyable moment from that Bayley/Sasha segment was seeing the crowd react, we know how good Sasha and Bayley can be, booked like crap for god knows how long, finally they are booked well and surprise, surprise they deliver and the crowd loved every bit of it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How is this making Bayley heel? That segment made fans side with her more..... you know WWE, stop going against us. Maybe that’ll help.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When "TODD" gets more reaction than half of your talent on Raw, that should say something. Even more than Roman and Lashley :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Bayley going to counseling?

You know what that means! :mark:

DR SHELBY RETURNS!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Let's go jobber" chants

So they are cheering for Jose or for Mojo? :hmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, I missed something. Who is "Todd?"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Councillor to Bayley "So is your hatred really for Sasha or the fact that you're a basic bitch who flopped on the main roster?"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Steve Black Man said:


> Why is this segment happening? Is this Vince torturing us for rejecting Roman?


If he was doing that, he'd just give us even more Roman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Seth main eventing? It’s looking likely!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Owens w/Braun may be fun... 'may'....lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So at the start of Bayley's presumed heel turn, she's already getting scolded, needs counseling, and is threatened to be fired if she refuses. :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FUCK this Monster in the Bank crap. No winner ever needed it less than :braun


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They introduced Braun as “Mr Monster in the Bank”. It’s officially a thing. I’m furious.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Mr. Monster in the Bank?????


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wonder how long it'll be until Rousey beats up Braun?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please god don't tell me for the next month we're gonna get Bayley in counseling sessions and having her and Sasha rebuild their friendship AGAIN, jesus if that happens i'm done.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Could the WWE Legend Dr. Shelby finally be making his grand return?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Me & Bayley's wedding photo:*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Lol Bayley's career revived for about 15 minutes.

"You don't care about the Women's evolution! You kicked ass! Women don't do that!" :lmao :lmao fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> So at the start of Bayley's presumed heel turn, she's already getting scolded, needs counseling, and is threatened to be fired if she refuses. :ha


Really? Are college age hipster millennials writing Raw now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> So at the start of Bayley's presumed heel turn, she's already getting scolded, needs counseling, and is threatened to be fired if she refuses. :ha


It wasn't a heel turn, Bayley has been the level headed one in this story and been the one trying to make piece, it was Sasha backstabbing her at every turn, this was just Bayley for once getting the jump on her. 

The announcers even said it "Bayley has finally had enough and is standing up for herself!" hardly a heel turn. Plus she was getting loud cheers liek a valiant underdog finally standing up for herself and taking to the backstabbing Sasha.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Todd is more over then Mojo or Jose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy to see WWE back in California.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Lol Bayley's career revived for about 15 minutes.
> 
> "You don't care about the Women's evolution! You kicked ass! Women don't do that!" :lmao :lmao fpalm


Wait, someone actually said that!?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

After that horrible song for the dual brand PPVs, Mr. Monster in the Bank has to be the worst attemp of WWE to try to be cool or catchy.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Do we really need a video package reminding us how :braun has assraped KO about 20 times in the last 2 months


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Braun still run around the ring and bowl over Owens yet again?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why wasn't Braun or Roman or anyone else on the roster put into mandatory counseling for all the times they snapped and destroyed someone? Kurt's acting as if the entire womens division and Raw relies on Sasha and Bayley being BFF"s.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> FUCK this Monster in the Bank crap. No winner ever needed it less than :braun


I think it's pretty obvious they had Braun win so that when Roman inevitably beats Brock, Braun cashes in. Roman gets another belt, albeit briefly, fans leave happy. This company is extremely predictable.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Will Braun still run around the ring and bowl over Owens yet again?


what do you think sir


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know Corbin you have plenty of time to change into your wrestling gear right?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Corbin forgot to dress again?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fucking hell another rematch


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So why wasn't Braun or Roman or anyone else on the roster put into mandatory counseling for all the times they snapped and destroyed someone? Kurt's acting as if the entire womens division and Raw relies on Sasha and Bayley being BFF"s.


because boys being boys is just boys being boys but the wimmens must have their emotions and behavior strictly controlled

we are living in the year 1889 right?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck me Rollins and Ziggler is the main event, i'm fucking out i aint waiting another hour to get to that match.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i feel like corbin doesn't even have an identity anymore. he's toast.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Every time Corbin comes out, for a split second i think it's Sinead O'Connor.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Alexa treated like the jobber she is. @LadyOfWinterfell ;


I got it recording to watch tomorrow but this is what I like to hear :cheer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess this is Corbins' new gear from now on..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Wait, I missed something. Who is "Todd?"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it's so fucking sad that boring corbin is the best upper card heel on RAW right now


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They've essentially turned Corbin into corporate Kane.

Very creative.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is even the point of this match?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Get in there!!!" :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is with this show and odd couple tag teams today? :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it's unbelievable that the two guys on the roster who have stood up the best lately to :braun in the ring are finn balor and baron fucking corbin

but that's the world we live in...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Braun embark on a massive losing streak as MITB winners are wont to do?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So, next week it's gonna be Corbin&Braun vs Finn&Owens?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What is with this show and odd couple tag teams today? :lol


It's a secret audition for possible future tag champions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Where did they come up with the name 'Constable?'


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Baron Corbin starts taunting Braun Strowman*

Kevin Owens: (to Strowman) "You can't let him treat you like that."

:lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Where did they come up with the name 'Constable?'


where do you think they came up with it

:Vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Both Bayley and Todd got better reactions than these four.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Does nobody in the back listening to this realize how bloody stupid it sounds when they talk about "The constable just got these hands"?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Where did they come up with the name 'Constable?'


Constable is no sillier than Sheriff Austin. Constables are the US equivalent of a police officer


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Does nobody in the back listening to this realize how bloody stupid it sounds when they talk about "The constable just got these hands"?


Vince is pissing himself at being such a lyrical wordsmith motherfucker 

All this comes straight from him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Constable is no sillier than Sheriff Austin. Constables are the US equivalent of a police officer


It's just rather random to me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Constable is no sillier than Sheriff Austin. Constables are the US equivalent of a police officer


If Corbin was a shapeshifter, it would cooler.

/nerdreferencing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dead crowd.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

A constable is this guy:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO's knock downs didn't go as planned. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i dont think there is anything i hate more in WWE right now than :braun running around outside the ring "shoulder tackling" 

or :braun "shoulder tackling" anywhere, inside or outside the ring


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> It wasn't a heel turn, Bayley has been the level headed one in this story and been the one trying to make piece, it was Sasha backstabbing her at every turn, this was just Bayley for once getting the jump on her.
> 
> The announcers even said it "Bayley has finally had enough and is standing up for herself!" hardly a heel turn. Plus she was getting loud cheers liek a valiant underdog finally standing up for herself and taking to the backstabbing Sasha.


Maybe, but why attack her from behind? I'm still wondering why the hell the she didn't attack Sasha last week when she was going to her car. I mean Sasha beats her ass earlier in the evening and she retaliates in telling Sasha she's not done with her? Maybe WWE realizes how stupid that was and was attempting to save face here this week.

Also, the crowd was probably like, "Fucking finally, maybe we're getting somewhere with this shit". 

As for the announcers, I don't even know what the hell to think about with them. They all flip around so much, it's crazy. Graves, of course, was standing by Bayley for what she did though.

Wouldn't be surprised if they did have Bayley turned heel, although we're supposed to boo her, despite putting up with Sasha's nonsense for so long. We'll see what happens wit the counseling stuff next week.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

This has been a weird Raw

Odd Tag Teams

Bayley Snapped on Sasha

Going to rehab, Sounds like the DB/Kane Angle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth gonna main event tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

KO's humour is the only good thing about this show.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

are they turning KO face?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Braun’s booking makes noooo sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't get that at all.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so.... are they trying to make :braun as unlikeable as they can on purpose?

i was over him bullying KO like 4 weeks ago yet here we are :braun still acting like a heel towards KO who has been portrayed as completely defenseless vs :braun


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"The guy that looks like he's got a bowling ball under his shirt!!" :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kevin does look like he has a bowling ball under his shirt.:lol:sodone


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Braun just verbally murdered KO.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn they been making KO look like a complete geek.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I guess they have to do something when Lesnar's not around


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

......Im just dumbfounded how the number one wrestling company in the world can produce dog shit like this constantly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Make KO look like more of a pussy than ever. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:damn


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can Braun just murder Lesnar already? Sick of watching him bully geeks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins and Dolph Ziggler going to main-event tonight :trips8


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> Damn they been making KO look like a complete geek.


It’s weirdly getting him over as a face... sure it is not their intention, but Braun is unlikeable and Owens is looking like the Hood “give em a chance” guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Will Braun still run around the ring and bowl over Owens yet again?


Reminds me of Charlie Brown getting hit by a line drive and knocked out of his cloths...Or Charlie Brown after Lucy removes the football after he tries to kick it and bowls over.

Monster in the Bank...I'm sick to the point of nausea already at this crap. 

Next year, have someone from creative win it and call it either "Moron in the Bank" Or "Monkey In the bank". 

This entire Raw is a giant clusterfuck.

Now, after all these random things are out of my head, back to trying to find something else to watch.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shat? A valet? 

And is Braun supposed to be the douche?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP KO's car.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Guess face Braun was too threatening to their Roman push.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck Braun, he's bullying KO.

KO-Braun would actually be a really good tag team kind of like KO and Jericho.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

OWENS getting clotheslined after trying to imitate Braun was hilarious.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dumb. And coach couldnt answer why he brought it on himself..... oof. HHH is probably concussing himself facepalming at the senile old fuck.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So is destroying a short fat guys life for no reason what makes a babyface now in 2018?



What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I really thought the payoff was KO and Braun being an entertaining duo 

Would have led to some gold segments, not Braun needlessly bullying KO over and over again.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Main event starting kinda early...I predict like 7 commercial breaks?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO the super geek. fpalm

Braun with another "quality" segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wait, so what's the main event?.. Unless this is gonna be a long ass match..


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck Alexa/Nia the KO/Strowman storyline is proper bullying.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This crowd sounds like Corpus Christi west.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Why did Braun ask to be KO’s partner and then proceed to torment him after they won?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good thing they actually are giving them time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course, another commercial break.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Kevin’s peripheral vision is crap :lol how do you not notice Braun and your car


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seriously that entire match made no sense, the fans actually wanted Braun to shake hands with KO and become his friend instead they have continue to bully him like an asshole.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Well hopefully this is the main event? If so, it's getting plenty of time...it could be really good. I've basically had the show on as background noise. But kept it on for this match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun didn't look that big next to Corbin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match should be good, not that this crowd deserves it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn how many breaks are there going to be?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Why did Braun ask to be KO’s partner and then proceed to torment him after they won?


I mean...a double turn? KO as a face is LONG overdue. Him kicking the fuck out of Braun after all this is gonna make an arena POP in the near future. You watch.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still don’t understand why Dolph has that silence at the start of his entrance still?

Drew I swear to God you better stay out of this :lol


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Bayley did NOT I repeat did not turn heel. She was merely finally venting all that anger. Just being an aggressive babyface. It helps her, and the fans LOVED it.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Finally. Looks like they're gonna get some time too.

Haven't seen Elias tonight. I'm betting he gets involved and the match ends with major fuckery.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Why did Braun ask to be KO’s partner and then proceed to torment him after they won?


 Be a * :vince3


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow JoJo got fucking fat.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean...a double turn? KO as a face is LONG overdue. Him kicking the fuck out of Braun after all this is gonna make an arena POP in the near future. You watch.


 KO standing up to the big bully.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

possible we see dolph retain then drew turn on dolph?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That 2015 gear.

:yoda


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean...a double turn? KO as a face is LONG overdue. Him kicking the fuck out of Braun after all this is gonna make an arena POP in the near future. You watch.


Oh I don’t doubt that. If they won’t go back to having Owens be the sociopathic brawler from NXT then he might as well get a face run.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew to interfere and Dean eventually returns to help Seth, only to stab him in the back. :vince$


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

whoa, that's the first time i seen jojo on camera for like the past yeer. she put on a good 20 pounds.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lucha House Party? they should really do recaps of 205 Live on RAW or Smackdown for those that don't watch. :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Not sure if Jojo fat or just thicker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho > Dolph.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Bayley did NOT I repeat did not turn heel. She was merely finally venting all that anger. Just being an aggressive babyface. It helps her, and the fans LOVED it.


Do you know that for a fact, She goes to Rehab, Fake everything

Just a slow turn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011436462359875585


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They'll get some time with the match and then comes the fuckery.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’re REALLY pushing this whole “It’s Seth’s own fault, he got too cocky” story


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley with the best reaction of the night. :heston


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wait and see, this Bayley counselling storyline will end with her apologising and feeling guilty, and hugging everyone in counselling - “thanks for all your help guys. I feel much better now. Let’s hug it out”


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011434581009027072


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Bring back dr Shelby to Council bayley


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I did not come for a bunch of headlocks, let’s get to the fun bit.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Seth’s chest looks tiny compared to McIntyre’s


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"No one is in the shape Seth and Dolph are"

They literally had Lashley destroying an obstacle course a couple of weeks ago, not to mention they have Drew looking like fucking Thor outside


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Himiko said:


> Wait and see, this Bayley counselling storyline will end with her apologising and feeling guilty, and hugging everyone in counselling - “thanks for all your help guys. I feel much better now. Let’s hug it out”


Kinda like the DB/Kane thing

I really hope that's not the case


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Deliberately slow pace because this match is going long.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

There dragging this out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I expected far better than this from them.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wonder if Dean coming out if both Drew & Zig attack him


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol they managed to make Drew a complete fucking nerd again. Well done.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I wonder if Dean coming out if both Drew & Zig attack him


Naw that would involve something positive happening this RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More commercial breaks. :tripsscust


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess the best part of the show was Bayley snapping.

Completely deserved beatdown, Sasha has been a giant bitch ; reminds me of 'frenemies' in highschool that you just wanted to kick in the jaw but they'd always play fake nice.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Do you know that for a fact, She goes to Rehab, Fake everything
> 
> Just a slow turn


Because I know how Bay is. Her heel would NOT work!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so the ref chucks him out but never saw the interference...................sure
seth pins ziggy for 2 count and yet cole screams 1 2 (kicks out) then 3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I like Seth, he is great and the main roster MVP this year, but he is no Okada in the sense that I can't watch a 30+ minutes match from him without feeling like is dragging.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Total Bellas > RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

niiiiiiiiceeeeeee ddt on the apron


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow...65 pgs by shows end... Embarrassing..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good spot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hell of a match right here.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

The crowd is hotter than they should be. I think WWE planted some people tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth matches with Balor were better :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super Seth cannot be pinned.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

They got this crowd ROCKING. This is a hell of an endurance display here (though that is somehow the routine standard for Seth. said many times he is among the very best conditioned we have seen.)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course WWE finishes a good match this way.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Can these two be two man power trip 2.0


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

I hate when they have a great match and decide to end it with a DQ,


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im done.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I totally saw Drew when the camera panned aroundd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth's match with Miz was better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look theres a fucking shocker


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bruh, I thought Ambrose was gonna come out there.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Was hoping for Ambrose....at least Jordan....of course I get Roman. Fuck off.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Jordan and Dean are still hurt...gotta be Reigns eh?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So does Drew get a 30 day suspension for attacking an official? Dat WWE Logic!


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

So reigns just stole lashleys version of the spear?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Ziggler got rocked by Roman.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

That's about the worst way imaginable to end that match/RAW.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Good match. Would've called an audible there for the finish.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course, fuckery fpalm :eyeroll


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Bruh, I thought Ambrose was gonna come out there.


 Same, the way the crowd reacted I thought it was Ambrose and I thought it made sense for Ambrose. But Roman? Fuck off :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Diesel & Shawn Michaels just chased away Diesel & Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So tag match for next week between these four and Rollins vs Ziggler at the PPV for the IC title then?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck off, Roman. Would have much preferred Dean.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Of course, Roman has to stand tall at the end. Couldn't make Drew feel like a threat or anything. That's too fucking logical.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so thats why they had boring reigns appear in the first hour, hate this company so much


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

This RAW was a fucking dumpster fire except for the Bayley stuff.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns rocking that beard :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a hollow, hollow RAW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great, again with Roman teaming with Seth so he can try to leech some of his popularity.

Now that they were against each other, Drew looks more like a FOTC than Roman :lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Absolute letdown of an ending. I get that he just might not be ready...but imagine the pop with an Ambrose save. 

I would rather have had Seth just take another beat down to be honest. Have him keep getting back up then beatdown again.


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thought it was gonna be Dean too....man Roman is such a disappointing person to make the save..just ugh


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

My Top 2 Raw favorites delivering another classic :drose

That was a very good match, and Dolph Ziggler retains the IC title :mark: :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

too bad dean isn't ready, would have been great to have him run down and save seth then once drew and ziggler were retreating, he turns on seth


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I like Seth, he is great and the main roster MVP this year, but he is no Okada in the sense that I can't watch a 30+ minutes match from him without feeling like is dragging.


 Tbf Seth has WWE agents putting his match together. That said, Okada is the GOAT.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> Diesel & Shawn Michaels just chased away Diesel & Shawn Michaels.


Reminds me of that Wrestlemania Arcade Game from the mid '90s where you'd have mirror matches. 

"THE NEXT MATCH UP IS... SHAWN MICHAELS... VERSUS! SHAWN MICHAELS!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Seth doesn't face Brock at SS (wouldn't even be totally shocked if Brock doesn't wrestle at SS), I can see Seth winning the IC Title back at SS with the fuck finish they just did.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Great match, ended in fuckery as I expected.

Fucking Roman though? I thought maybe they had a return spot planned for Ambrose or at least Jordan, but nope. Fucking Roman. 

I'd rather Seth just get beat down then be paired up with that clown to leach off his popularity yet again.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Illogical said:


> Of course, Roman has to stand tall at the end. Couldn't make Drew feel like a threat or anything. That's too fucking logical.


WWE has morphed Drew into a big, dumb, boring geek essentially. I was hyped for his return, unfortunately bad booking has made him what he is now.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ha. You know it’s been a shit Raw when Bayley and Sasha are the highlight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Desperately trying to gain sympathy for :reigns2. As usual.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emperor said:


> Same, the way the crowd reacted I thought it was Ambrose and I thought it made sense for Ambrose. But Roman? Fuck off :lmao


I never face palmed any harder fpalm.. Like ffs, Ambrose returning right there would have been one of the pops of the year.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They literally just ended a 30 minute match in a DQ, so Roman can get the Rollins rub again. Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

you give 2 guys 30 minutes and they put on a barn burner and you can't have a clean finish? doesnt matter which one of them wins, give them a clean finish that's what a match like that deserves.

but noooooooooooooooooooope gotta have fuckery so romun can run in and try to leech off seth's popularity for the 1000th time

senile ass vince what the fuck


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought it was Dean too, but I still don't think he's ready to come back yet.

I'm happy with Roman coming out instead though, though I'm likely literally the only one :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Alexa Bliss/Mickie James/Natalya/Nia Jax segment (mostly for Alexa and Mickie cutting their promos)

- Kurt Angle/Kevin Owens backstage segment

- Bayley assaulting Sasha Banks post-match

- Braun Strowman and Kevin Owens working together mark: :lol)

- Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins for the Intercontinental title


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman is literally feuding with Lashley, but he HAS to be the one that stands tall at the end.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

seth and ziggler deserved a clean finish after that match

i'd be fine with ziggler retaining, definitely be fine with seth reclaiming the title

but none of the excellent performance they put on mattered in the end because fuckery


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Roman is literally feuding with Lashley, but he HAS to be the one that stands tall at the end.


The dude now has two separate feuds going now that he's involved with McIntyre and Ziggs. Frankly, one is too many.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Next Week going to be about Bayley & Banks at Rehab

Both be arguing back & forth


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> They literally just ended a 30 minute match in a DQ, so Roman can get the Rollins rub again. Unfuckingbelievable.


Truly disheartening. Wind out of the sails.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Awareness said:


> Reminds me of that Wrestlemania Arcade Game from the mid '90s where you'd have mirror matches.
> 
> "THE NEXT MATCH UP IS... SHAWN MICHAELS... VERSUS! SHAWN MICHAELS!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I wonder why they cancelled that multi man match. What happened with Brock? It's stupid they announced it and then cancelled it the following week. So confusing :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> The dude now has two separate feuds going now that he's involved with McIntyre and Ziggs. Frankly, one is too many.


Vince man, Vince. Dude just doesn't give up. He knows the way Roman is over is if he's paired with one of the shield members (Seth or Ambrose).. It's honestly annoying af.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Roman is literally feuding with Lashley, but he HAS to be the one that stands tall at the end.





deepelemblues said:


> none of the excellent performance they put on mattered in the end because fuckery





Steve Black Man said:


> The dude now has two separate feuds going now that he's involved with McIntyre and Ziggs. Frankly, one is too many.


You can never escape Roman Reigns! :vince5


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So I wonder why they cancelled that multi man match. What happened with Brock? It's stupid they announced it and then cancelled it the following week. So confusing :lol


 Wait, did they cancel the multiman number 1 contender match for ER????


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So I wonder why they cancelled that multi man match. What happened with Brock? It's stupid they announced it and then cancelled it the following week. So confusing :lol


It's possible they will have Braun announce that he will cash in his MITB contract at Summerslam. That way Brock/Heyman can't do anything about it legally within the storyline since Bruan has guaranteed championship match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> The dude now has two separate feuds going now that he's involved with McIntyre and Ziggs. Frankly, one is too many.


nah he will disappear and leave seth to face ziggler and drew alone until randomly showing up to try to leech off seth's popularity again

that's what they do with romun, he randomly shows up to save seth and/or dean then goes back to his own thing and ignores them until a month or six weeks later he randomly saves them again. rinse and repeat


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Ya know...was thinking - damn this nice. RAW is ending with an actual quality wrestling match. Most weeks the "main event" is something like a contract signing, or somebody talking...OR worse yet - they's advertised a match all week and after siting through nearly 3 hours of RAW they somehow decide the match they'd advertised won't happen afterall. (or if it does...it goes 90 seconds before outside interference)

This was a mid-card match. They could do this every week. Have a TV main Event. If somehow Brock showed up to sign a contract, make that segment earlier. And end the show with a quality 15-20 minute match on a somewhat consistant basis. 

Now of course, they had to go and end it in fuckery...that's another story...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The last match couldn't save RAW for me. The California crowd let me down most of the night too.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm so happy that Dolph Ziggler is finally being given a chance to deliver in the spotlight with a decent push. He did so tonight by being involved in a solid match in the main-event, and Seth Rollins is probably going to move up the card soon enough. I couldn't be happier for them. They both killed it tonight :banderas

What a good 7 days this has been for me :trips8


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrong thread lmao? Seth is the best on RAW though, AJ is the best on SmackDown.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Emperor said:


> Wait, did they cancel the multiman number 1 contender match for ER????


Yeah, they did. Kurt announced it at the top of the show. Something about contract stuff with Brock breaking down or something? I don't know cos I missed most of the opening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> You can never escape Roman Reigns! :vince5


On a somewhat similar note, no one ever expects the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If the multiman is cancelled, I do not understand that finish.

Where are they going for ER?

Ziggler vs Rollins
Drew vs Roman
Braun vs KO
????

What about Lashley??? This makes no sense.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> On a somewhat similar note, no one ever expects the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> On a somewhat similar note, no one ever expects the Spanish Inquisition.


everyone expects romun to stand tall for no justifiable reason tho :hmmm


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I bet Becky will do the samething on SDLive, Keeps on getting 1-uped by Charlotte


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Best part of the show was the Bayley and Sasha stuff. I'm actually looking forward to seeing where this feud is going, it seems like it is finally taking off. At this point it's still difficult to tell, I'm digging the mystery in it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> everyone expects romun to stand tall for no justifiable reason tho :hmmm


He is so super he can look strong in simultaneous feuds.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

MONSTER IN THE BANK


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

#BestForBusiness said:


> Best part of the show was the Bayley and Sasha stuff. I'm actually looking forward to seeing where this feud is going, it seems like it is finally taking off. At this point it's still difficult to tell, I'm digging the mystery in it.


I wonder if WWE will bring back Dr Shelby next week since Kurt is making Bayley talk to someone next week.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Emperor said:


> If the multiman is cancelled, I do not understand that finish.
> 
> Where are they going for ER?
> 
> This makes no sense.


Yes the opening segment was one of the most baffling RAW openings I can recall (and that's saying something) Last week Kurt announced there will be some multi-man match at ER and gave no details. This week he said it was a mistake due a glitch in Brock's contract or something, so that won't happen now. I honestly don't think they know what the RAW plans are for this PPV any more than you or I do.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DammitC said:


> I'm so happy that Dolph Ziggler is finally being given a chance to deliver in the spotlight with a decent push. He did so tonight by being involved in a solid match in the main-event, and Seth Rollins is probably going to move up the card soon enough. I couldn't be happier for them. They both killed it tonight :banderas
> 
> What a good 7 days this has been for me :trips8


You mean the pity run so he'll sign another contract? This happens evert single time his contract is nearly up.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The theme of this week's RAW was tag team matches playas. And pair up teams with superstars feuding with each other or are face/heel teams. The opening promo between Reigns/Lashley was good and I was impressed by both guys. Lashley didn't sound lame with his delivery and was convincing. So they end up getting paired up again to face the Revival and Reigns gets rolled up for a Revival win. This was an effective segment. More on Reigns later...

I continue to enjoy the B Team cosplaying as Woken Matt and Bray Wyatt. Even glad Axel picked up a win over Matt. Why is Mickie James friends with Alexa again? But wow, Alexa picks up another loss even though she's Champ. Probably my favorite segment of the night goes to the Riot Squad beating Banks/Bayley/Moon. Leading to Bayley finally beating down Sasha post match and showing a heelish side to her. Mojo RAWley is growing on me. 

Stroman and Owens beat Balor and Corbin by countout. I guess Balor is going to feud with Corbin now. That post-match segment with Owens finding his car all jacked up outside the arena was hilarious. Great IC Title main event match but I hated how it ended. As I wait for Dean Ambrose to come save Rolllins, it's Roman Reigns out for the save. So he's going to be in two feuds? Please no. Where is Ambrose? Decent RAW this week.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Great moment on RAW, Thank You WWE


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I really enjoyed this show, overall. Baron Corbin was a standout to me, he's knocking the Constable Corbin thing out of the park. I skipped out on parts of the women's stuff, neither of those stories was grabbing my attention, but I didn't think they were bad, the one thing I disliked was the on-going torture of KO. He's too likable and not intimidating in his appearance and personality, he's lost trying to play a bad guy unless he has someone to back him up, especially back on RAW in the land of the giants.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

If last nights main event lasted around 15-20 minutes, we would've been fine but they dragged I out to try and create and epic and it was a bore until the last five minutes. Most of the offence was headlock and it failed at it's purpose, to create drama and tension. There was no sense of a real struggle for me and it wasn't engaging at all. Poor match. Bad layout. If they cut the title from 27 minutes to 20 or 15, this could've been good. Shame.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Could they be setting up for a Reigns v Lashley v McIntyre number 1 contenders match?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Main event was really good. Opening segment was a poor man's light-shoot-type thing promo between Lashley and Reigns. And for what it was, I liked Strowman/KO vs. Balor/Corbin. Matches where two face/heel teams fight always intrigue me.

Oh, and Bayley turn was cool as well.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

BTW, did anyone else notice the excessive number of whiffs that happened? Firstly, Braun almost forgot his MITB briefcase when he went to chase KO which led to an awkward pause when he had to go back for it. 

In the main event, Seth clearly stopped when he was on the top rope with Dolph and looked up the ramp, which was completely no-sold by the announcers as a, "What could he be looking at?" moment and the match went on as though it didn't happen, then a minute later there was a camera angle where Drew was visible waiting for his run-in, which was shot and then sold by the announcers as a complete surprise. 

Not to mention the strange to the point of stupid writing in the open segment, where just as Angle gets done telling Lashley, "Brock blew you off," Lashley says, "If Brock knew he'd be facing me, maybe he'd show up."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> BTW, did anyone else notice the excessive number of whiffs that happened? Firstly, Braun almost forgot his MITB briefcase when he went to chase KO which led to an awkward pause when he had to go back for it.
> 
> In the main event, Seth clearly stopped when he was on the top rope with Dolph and looked up the ramp, which was completely no-sold by the announcers as a, "What could he be looking at?" moment and the match went on as though it didn't happen, then a minute later there was a camera angle where Drew was visible waiting for his run-in, which was shot and then sold by the announcers as a complete surprise.
> 
> Not to mention the strange to the point of stupid writing in the open segment, where just as Angle gets done telling Lashley, "Brock blew you off," Lashley says, "If Brock knew he'd be facing me, maybe he'd show up."


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

SiON said:


> Could they be setting up for a Reigns v Lashley v McIntyre number 1 contenders match?


What I found interesting is you have two of Vince's former pet projects versus his passion project to his deathbed. Does Vince love Drew or Bobby enough to spare them from being fed to Roman HHH style?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Zapato said:


> What I found interesting is you have two of Vince's former pet projects versus his passion project to his deathbed. Does Vince love Drew or Bobby enough to spare them from being fed to Roman HHH style?


Drew and Lashley just came back. Give it time and I have no doubt they'll just be a couple of "other guys" on the roster.

That said - Drew proves to me that no matter how ridiculous and "not main event material" a guy can look at one point in their career that with proper handling/booking they can look like they belong in the same ring as the face of the company. The Deew in 3MB would've looked laughable as IC champ back then, but the Drew today looks like he could be WWE champion.

It's why when someone says Rusev (or anyone with a comedy gimmick) isn't main event material, it gets a chuckle out of me because this really comments mostly come up only when a guy is jobbing/playing a comedic role.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley and the final match were the only things to move the needle for me, ut that is way more than I normally get when I watch RAW.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Dolorian said:


>


OMG did Lashley actually say that :ha


Nearly as bad as the Sid promo just buried himself hard :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Fingers crossed Lashley comes out of Extreme Rules and gets to challenge Brock at some point in the NEAR future.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> OMG did Lashley actually say that :ha
> 
> 
> Nearly as bad as the Sid promo just buried himself hard :lmao


It wasn't even close to that bad, it could have been a mistake of his own because there really was no need for him to say Brock would show up for a legit contender like him, he could still have bigged himself up as a legit contender without that. 

I don't doubt it was the writing, but KA had just gone over to Lashley that he couldn't have his #1 contender match because of Brock, plus Angle and commentary had both already covered Heyman's post where he claimed that Brock didn't know who Bobby was and Heyman only ever brought him up to Brock as a punchline. 

It was really out of place in what was, otherwise, not a completely awful promo from him. He didn't sound as nervous as last week, probably because other than (maybe) that, he remembered all his lines. He hit the right notes to put himself over as a big deal, although his tone of voice is way, way off.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> If last nights main event lasted around 15-20 minutes, we would've been fine but they dragged I out to try and create and epic and it was a bore until the last five minutes. Most of the offence was headlock and it failed at it's purpose, to create drama and tension. There was no sense of a real struggle for me and it wasn't engaging at all. Poor match. Bad layout. If they cut the title from 27 minutes to 20 or 15, this could've been good. Shame.


:lol

no


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> :lol
> 
> no


_sigh_ I found it dull. You clearly didn't. That's fine, no need to be so dismissive.


In fact, I'm generally interested to see what you disagreed with. So tell me, sir. What did you like about the match?


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Zapato said:


> What I found interesting is you have two of Vince's former pet projects versus his passion project to his deathbed. Does Vince love Drew or Bobby enough to spare them from being fed to Roman HHH style?


This is pretty much the only way that WWE can have a match where the winner is not predictable... 

Having said that Roman wins...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So basically Lashley is pizza and mics are pineapple


----------

